# Power Steering Capacity



## AH64ID (Apr 8, 2010)

I am wanting to do a power steering flush on my 02 Jetta 2.0, and was wondering if anyone knows the capacity of the power steering system?


----------



## STVR6 (Jul 6, 2010)

I only know the reservoir holds about 300 ml (siphon/refill). Used Pentosin CHF 202 (newer version than 11S) about 3 times. But next time I'll try removing a hose. Most systems hold about 1.5L but others can tell us. 




AH64ID said:


> I am wanting to do a power steering flush on my 02 Jetta 2.0, and was wondering if anyone knows the capacity of the power steering system?


----------

